# How to save an emailed photo



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a great photo of my grandtwins with Tommy Trojan at their scrimmage last weekend. It was emailed to me. Is there any way to save it from the email to my Pictures section? I've tried everything I can think of. Maybe I need to try it using USB

Same would go for a document or PDF that might be emailed to me - how do we save it elsewhere from email?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Press and hold on the Photo in the email, you should get a pop up message that says Copy / Save Image.  Select Save Image.  It should go to your Pictures under "Saved Photos."

As for the docs, I don't know of a way to save it somewhere else.

Betsy


----------

